# Correct Spacing for Shimano Cassette on Mavic SL



## mikeinsf (May 15, 2009)

I did some looking around the internet last night for the correct answer, but did not find it. What I found was a lot of different people with different numbers. I'm hoping someone on here can sound knowledgeable enough to convince me they have the correct info.

I bought a used set of Mavic SLs last night. I think they're '08 models, in silver, for $400. I'm pretty stoked about them. 

When I changed over my Shimano 10sp cassette off my Shimano wheels onto the Mavics there was copious wiggle room so I knew I'd need spacing on the inside of the cassette. The Mavics did not come with the spacer that apparently comes brand new. There was a very thin (at most 1mm) spacer that came with the stock Shimano setup. I put that one on the Mavic freehub but it hardly did anything. I sifted through my old parts Ziplocs and found a Shimano cassette with a couple of ALU spacers for between the cogs. For once it pays to be a pack rat. I didn't measure the spacer height, but I'd guess about 4mm - 5mm. I paired that with the super-thin one at the base of the Mavic freehub and re-installed. It seems about right now, but shifting is not 100% precise. I get a little lag. Granted I need to do some tune-up work but the shifting seemed quicker and more precise on the Shimano wheel with the same cassette. Now, my questions...

1) Is my assumption that I can just use Shimano spacers correct? Nothing special about a Mavic spacer as long as it's the correct thickness, right?

2) What is the correct total spacing in mm for a Shimano 10sp cassette on the Mavic SL?

3) I have a brand-spanking new Ultegra 6700 group on its way over from Britain (prices from Ribble are a steal btw). Does someone know if that cassette will have spacers with it?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## zriggle (Apr 16, 2008)

Nvm, mods delete this.


----------



## mikeinsf (May 15, 2009)

mods pls delete, but NOT the thread pls


----------



## mikeinsf (May 15, 2009)

mods pls delete, but NOT the thread pls


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Try a yahoo search for site:forums.roadbikereview.com +mavic +spacer +cassette and you'll find old threads with what you're looking for. 

My memory is:

All 10 speed installed on any 8/9/10 speed hub require a 1 mm shim (supplied w/ 10 speed cassettes). 8 and 9 speed cassettes do not require this shim.

ANY non-Mavic cassette installed on a Mavic hub require a 2 mm shim (supplied w/ Mavic wheels?).

Therefore, a 8 or 9 speed cassette would only require the 2 mm spacer; a 10 speed cassette would require both = 3 mm total.

I *think* this is correct, but a search of old threads will verify this or not.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

Yep, you need two spacers. The thin one that comes with the 10-speed cassette, and the thicker one that Mavic gives you with the wheels.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

To give you the correct spacer sizes.

QTY 1 - 2mm spacer - Mavic Wheels require this.

QTY 1 - 1mm spacer - Comes with your Shimano 10 Speed Cassette


----------



## mikeinsf (May 15, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys. (or girls)


----------



## MerlinJude (Sep 7, 2009)

Would the same 1mm and 2mm spacers be correct for a 10speed Ultegra cassette on a new Mavic Ksyrium Elite wheel?

I just used the 2mm when I installed and have no play in the cassette, but the shifts are not that precise.

Thanks


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

ALWAYS use the 1mm spacer that comes with a 10-spd Shimano cassette.


----------



## MerlinJude (Sep 7, 2009)

nightfend said:


> ALWAYS use the 1mm spacer that comes with a 10-spd Shimano cassette.


Implying that I also should use the one that came with the Mavic Ksyrium?


----------



## robpar (Jan 26, 2008)

mikeinsf said:


> I did some looking around the internet last night for the correct answer, but did not find it. What I found was a lot of different people with different numbers. I'm hoping someone on here can sound knowledgeable enough to convince me they have the correct info.
> 
> I bought a used set of Mavic SLs last night. I think they're '08 models, in silver, for $400. I'm pretty stoked about them.
> 
> ...


You need the Mavic spacer (it should have come with the wheelset) plus the shimano spacer OR just get a 1 mm spacer (if you don't have the Mavic spacer) at your LBS.
The shimano cassettes come with a thin spacer BUT you will still need the additional 1mm spacer for Mavic hubs


----------



## mikeinsf (May 15, 2009)

UPDATE: Got my new Ultegra 6700 groupset in from Ribble two days ago. I did the install that night and didn't get to bed until around 3:00am. It's a lot of work stripping a bike down and rebuilding.

The new cassette came with the 1mm stainless spacer I expected. I wound up not using it, and ONLY using a single aluminum cog spacer that came from an old XT cassette I had kicking around. I don't have a micrometer, but i'm guessing this single spacer is either 3mm or 4mm. This single spacer allows the cassette to be tightened down firmly with no float, and the shifting action is crisp.


----------

